# Dominant Aggressive Female Dogs



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

How do you train your dominant aggressive female dogs?

Do you use Schutzhund Training to channel the aggression and give them an outlet as well as the on/off switch?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I truely wish I could. But Onyx isn't SchH material. She is dominant and was fear aggressive at a young age. She has grown out of the fear, but still is reactive. 
I took her to SchH club regularly, but when she observed the protection phase, was a nervebag.
Now at home, in the pack she is the dominant bitch and never has retreated to threats at maturity...I wonder if I take her back to a different club environment if she would engage. But she may be a liability so I haven't. She is always wanting to do something, herding or tracking, keeping the others in line. She is great with teenagers and men. Women and children are iffy according to their approach.
This is the reason I have Karlo, so I can pursue my passion!
Onyx is over the standard in weight/height so agility is kindof a waste of time- she is agile but not graceful~ though she enjoyed it...we had issues of not letting her off-lead during the first set of classes, I didn't trust her enough as the breeds in the class were the ones she hates most. It was my insecurity more than anything/ I didn't trust her to not go after one of them

I haven't taken her to formal training since I got Karlo, but would like to get her back into something, herding/tending is her genetic niche, her mom is a herder by career and Onyx has all the instincts, they never end(jollyballs are her sheep for now, she goes and goes!
I just don't want to spend the time traveling and $ to do it right now, and feel a bit guilty for my decision.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too late to add on, but would like to add~
As far as training goes, we did a class based on the book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt and that helped her reactivity, she has gotten her CGC at two different places(AKC club and my old SchH club) We've done agility, and advanced obedience along with the CGC class at the AKC club. That is the extent of her training, besides going to the SchH club(not much training there) I wasn't into the AKC place or would have pursued more there, classes were overbooked and crowded.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

It interesting because a few people told us we sould start doing protection or Schut or ring to redirect Phenix's agression. We were not very convince so we did not try it.....from what I understand here, it not work all the time.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I know that it can work, it just takes a whole lot of training. I want to see other opinions and how it worked for them.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> How do you train your dominant aggressive female dogs?
> 
> Do you use Schutzhund Training to channel the aggression and give them an outlet as well as the on/off switch?


I am starting to have a interest in Schtzhund is it favorable to have a GSD with dominant aggressive behaviors for this kind of training. Molly is very submissive and friendly but has a high prey drive


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Take Molly to a club and have her evaluated. A dog that does well in SchH should have a steady temperament and solid nerves. Confidence in all areas and exposure to new things.
A dog that is submissive can still do SchH as long as the dog has confidence to balance out the submissiveness. High prey drive is a plus!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Take Molly to a club and have her evaluated. A dog that does well in SchH should have a steady temperament and solid nerves. Confidence in all areas and exposure to new things.
> A dog that is submissive can still do SchH as long as the dog has confidence to balance out the submissiveness. High prey drive is a plus!


I will see if I could find a club in my area for sure. She has no fear what so ever and she seems very confident


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If it's done the right way it can help them build more self confidence too.


----------

